# Post your best hair pic!!! (Hair Porn Alert)



## nodisrespect (May 16, 2008)

I know most of us spend a lot of our time with our hair low-mani'd or bunned, which can get gloomy and discouraging. So this is a thread for everyone to share a pic (or two or three) of their hair in its finest state! Styled to the teeth, super straight, perfectly curly, and anything in between! And post full sized pics too! No apologizing for big pics and no little pics! We all look forward to enjoying a perfect hair day, and seeing pics of others' is great motivation...

well, here are the best pics I have of my hair to date... they are from October 07... I haven't been able to get my hair that straight since...


----------



## MizzBrown (May 16, 2008)

Everyone likes these hair pics of mine:


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 16, 2008)

Here is my favorite!!!! Q


----------



## Xavier (May 16, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Everyone likes these hair pics of mine:


 
Absolutely stunning. You strike me as one of those chicks who never has a bad hair day.


----------



## brandy (May 16, 2008)

I wish I knew how to post photos on a forum like you guys. Anyway you guys have  banging beautiful hair.


----------



## QUINN (May 16, 2008)

^^RIGHT^^^ @ Xavier's (love that name!) post about Mizz Brown's hair! 

Lovely hair ladies!

LMBAO @ hair porn!

My hair ain't pretty, so I'll pass!


----------



## Xavier (May 16, 2008)

This was my best braidout so far.


----------



## ladylibra (May 16, 2008)

right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


----------



## Jynkx (May 16, 2008)

ladylibra your hair is so gorgeous.   wow!


----------



## iaec06 (May 16, 2008)

here are mine . my first and last dominican blowout I loved this so much and all of my peeps said my hair felt like white folk hair. I still don't understand why my hair was so light color . I wonder if it was the heat or what ??? but I loved it while I had it


----------



## Oasis (May 16, 2008)

LadyLibra your hair is gorgeous. I hate you.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (May 16, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Everyone likes these hair pics of mine:


 


Your hair is amazing.


----------



## sareca (May 16, 2008)

:wow: ladies! Those are some awesome pics!

I've had the most fokti comments on these two pics.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 16, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


I just had a hairgasm!


----------



## Christa438 (May 16, 2008)

Gorgeous hair ladies!


----------



## Xavier (May 16, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 

Look at those curls. Just beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## seraphim712 (May 17, 2008)

Here's mine from Salon Balisi yesterday:


----------



## plastic (May 17, 2008)

nodisrespect - love those hair shots

tasha - i have always loved that pic of your hair 

Xavier - that braid out looks so natural


----------



## MidBackCrisis (May 17, 2008)

*ATTENTION ANGRY HAIR.. YOU HAIR DOES NOT LOOK ANGRY AT ALL.. IT LOOKS QUITE HAPPY AND MUST I SAY THAT ITS OH SO GORGEOUS?*


----------



## seraphim712 (May 17, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Everyone likes these hair pics of mine:





ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)





Ladies: Your hair is so beautiful!!! Lady Libra, I really hope I can rock that style for the summmer


----------



## MidBackCrisis (May 17, 2008)

*LADY LIBRA I AM LOVING THE COILS IN YOUR HAIR.. SO MUCH SO THAT I HAVE A WEAVE WITH THE SAME CURL IN MY HAIR RIGHT NOW! BEAUTIFUL HAIR. I GUESS THERE IS SOME HOPE FOR ME IN THE HAIR DEPARTMENT WITH MY 2.5 INCH LONG HAIR*


----------



## FindingMe (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 

I am 2 seconds away from doing a hair transplant on you...jeez..TOO PRETTY! All's I'm sayin' is don't walk into no dark ally at night...I'm just saying...


----------



## la flaca (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 
Very pretty!!


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 17, 2008)

I know _I _look extra retarded but i love how vibrant my hair looked this night!


----------



## Mook's hair (May 17, 2008)

This gets the best feedback. I haven't been able to duplicate it since I took this photo. :-(

choconillaprincess - Your eye makeup & hair are fierce in that top photo!!! LUVE IT!


----------



## KLomax (May 17, 2008)

Sorry, double post


----------



## KLomax (May 17, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Everyone likes these hair pics of mine:


 


KLomax said:


> I :heart2:it!


 


ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 Beautiful !!!


----------



## BabyImaStarr (May 17, 2008)

GAWJUS hair ladies!    Here are my faves.


----------



## KLomax (May 17, 2008)

My favorites.


----------



## vlucious (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)



i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this so much!


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (May 17, 2008)

Here's my favorites...


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 17, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> I know _I _look extra retarded but i love how vibrant my hair looked this night!


 
*Girlllll this is Wicked...*


----------



## Extremus (May 17, 2008)

Nice hair ladies!  I have nothing to add


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 

*I have to bowdown to this*


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (May 17, 2008)

*Thanx for sharing! Just beautiful ladies!*

*choconilla- Looove your color and wildness of the hair.*
*Beautiful eyes too!   *



choconillaprincess said:


> I know _I _look extra retarded but i love how vibrant my hair looked this night!


----------



## carib_n_curly (May 17, 2008)

*all this lovely hair is to much
here are some pics of my hair i like
*


*wash n go*



*
nakid hair don't look lol
*




 *straight hair*


----------



## oooop2 (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 
Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ladylibra (May 17, 2008)

wow *carib n curly*, our hair looks very similar... off to see if you have more pics...



MidBackCrisis said:


> *LADY LIBRA I AM LOVING THE COILS IN YOUR HAIR.. SO MUCH SO THAT I HAVE A WEAVE WITH THE SAME CURL IN MY HAIR RIGHT NOW! BEAUTIFUL HAIR. I GUESS THERE IS SOME HOPE FOR ME IN THE HAIR DEPARTMENT WITH MY 2.5 INCH LONG HAIR*



i remember the first time IRL when a girl asked me if my hair was weave... she didn't believe me at first.  she was a friend of my SO's sister who was getting her weave taken out while i was waiting to get my hair cornrowed.  i saw her a few days later, she was like, "i liked your hair so much i went out and bought it!"  she showed me the weave hair she had just purchased and i'll be doggoned if it didn't look JUST LIKE MINE.  i was shocked cuz i didn't even know they made weave in that texture (but then, i didn't know much about weave at the time either  ).

and yes, it takes some time and patience but you can grow that 2.5 inches of hair into long lovely tresses!  i've had a few scissor-setbacks too but look how far i've come... 



FindingMe said:


> I am 2 seconds away from doing a hair transplant on you...jeez..TOO PRETTY! All's I'm sayin' is don't walk into no dark ally at night...I'm just saying...



dang for real?  i need to hire a bodyguard for my hair


----------



## morehairplease (May 17, 2008)

thanks for sharing ladies! all the pics are GORGEOUS.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> wow *carib n curly*, our hair looks very similar... off to see if you have more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DANG! your hair is BANGING!



 

 

 

 

These are kind of old, but I am almost back there...


----------



## carib_n_curly (May 17, 2008)

*ladylibra i luv your hair and looking through your fotki our hair does look so similar but you got more and tigther curls 



i'm stalking your fotki from now on
*


----------



## ajacks (May 17, 2008)

All I can say is :wow:Beautiful pictures ladies!


----------



## Napp (May 17, 2008)

I have better pics now


----------



## sunnydaze (May 17, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Everyone likes these hair pics of mine:


 

I have always adored your bob!!!


----------



## lunabelle (May 17, 2008)

Here is a recent one


----------



## lunabelle (May 17, 2008)

Here's another


----------



## Jadore_tay (May 17, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one


wow pretty


----------



## morehairplease (May 17, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here's another



:wow:your hair is GORGEOUS!! :lovedrool:


----------



## FreeNewMe (May 17, 2008)

I'm feeling unworthy to even be looking around in here!!!  You go GIRLS!!!! Wow...


----------



## lunabelle (May 17, 2008)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## MizaniLocs (May 17, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Here is my favorite!!!! Q


 

It ain't fair!!!! 

It's beautiful!!!


----------



## morehairplease (May 17, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Thanks ladies!



yvw! btw, what relaxer do you use?


----------



## Hair Iam (May 17, 2008)

Simply beautiful heads of hair


----------



## lunabelle (May 17, 2008)

tishee said:


> yvw! btw, what relaxer do you use?


Optimum No-lye Breakage Defense- Regular


----------



## MizaniLocs (May 17, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here's another


 

NIIICE! Just a suggestion, you should add your regimen and or products to your fotki. I know lots of people are dying to see!


----------



## MizaniLocs (May 17, 2008)

Napp said:


> my fav bantu knots and knot out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Everyone can do bantu knots EXCEPT me! This is beautiful!


----------



## lunabelle (May 17, 2008)

MizaniLocs said:


> NIIICE! Just a suggestion, you should add your regimen and or products to your fotki. I know lots of people are dying to see!


Ok, I'll stop being lazy


----------



## Jynkx (May 17, 2008)

wow i just came out of my hair induced coma.............. some gorgeous hair up in here


----------



## lunabelle (May 17, 2008)

Ooops, computer going crazy


----------



## lunabelle (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 I absolutely love your hair. This would be my inspiration to go natural


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 17, 2008)

MizaniLocs said:


> It ain't fair!!!!
> 
> It's beautiful!!!



Aw thanks girlie!!! Q


----------



## Nayeli (May 17, 2008)

FreeNewMe said:


> I'm feeling unworthy to even be looking around in here!!! You go GIRLS!!!! Wow...


 
Ditto!


----------



## LongHairDreams (May 17, 2008)

I have a TWA but I guess I still have good hair days. Your pics are making me  
Here are my favorites:


----------



## sunnydaze (May 17, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Here is my favorite!!!! Q


 

Queeny, this is gawgus!!!!


----------



## ChanelNo5 (May 17, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one


 
*Picks up jaw off the floor*


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 17, 2008)

sunnydaze said:


> Queeny, this is gawgus!!!!



Thanks girl. My hairdresser is the bomb!!!! Q


----------



## sunnydaze (May 17, 2008)

LongHairDreams said:


> I have a TWA but I guess I still have good hair days. Your pics are making me
> Here are my favorites:


 

You are rocking it girl! I especially like da first pic


----------



## Vshanell (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


Woah...beautiful!

ETA....I feel weird for staring at each individual coil on your head, lmao!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Diya (May 17, 2008)

I can't take this!


----------



## HoneyA (May 17, 2008)

There are some beautiful heads of hair in this thread! Such inspiration!


----------



## NYAmicas (May 17, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


>


 
That's cute and intricate.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (May 17, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one


 
Wow absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LongHairDreams (May 17, 2008)

sunnydaze said:


> You are rocking it girl! I especially like da first pic


 
Thanks. ...


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 17, 2008)

NYAmicas said:


> That's cute and intricate.



  Thank u hjhhgjhg


----------



## Desarae (May 17, 2008)

I have a LOT of good hair days


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (May 17, 2008)

A Flexi-Rod Set....


----------



## blac_quarian (May 17, 2008)

Absolutely Beautiful hair ladies!  I can't wait until the day I'm able to participate in a thread like this...not holding my breath though!


----------



## SilentRuby (May 17, 2008)

MizaniLocs said:


> NIIICE! Just a suggestion, you should add your regimen and or products to your fotki. I know lots of people are dying to see!


 
.........................


----------



## lala (May 17, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Everyone likes these hair pics of mine:


 
GIRL WHO DID YOUR HAIR? THAT CUT/STYLE IS SLAMMING!!!


----------



## NYAmicas (May 17, 2008)

dang, I want to quote so many pics.....all of you ladies have lovely hair!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 17, 2008)

not my best hair pic but i thought it was cute. puff with flower. basic


----------



## bluevalentine (May 17, 2008)

wow, so much beautiful hair up in here!  thanks for sharing ladies


----------



## snugglez41685 (May 17, 2008)

All of my friends luv this style on my hair. It's one of my twist outs. They  say i llook better  with curly styles


----------



## atrinibeauty (May 17, 2008)

Here's the last pic I took after my relaxer on 3-1-08 before I pulled out the scissors again


----------



## Dayjoy (May 17, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


>


How long is your hair and how did you do that "swoop"?


----------



## MizzBrown (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments ladies. I've been stalkin' everyone elses fotki too. To the OP, my stylist cut my hair. I only trust her to cut it. I gave her a picture and she copied it.

SXYHAIRFETISH,  Love it!


----------



## Fine 4s (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 

I LOVE your curls!!! yeah, you a 4a alright...


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (May 17, 2008)

As much as I hated this cut-I loved my thick heavy ends...

coughIkindamissitcough  lol


----------



## ladylibra (May 17, 2008)

hair_obsession said:


>



not that the other ones weren't nice but this pic is HAWT mami


----------



## envybeauty (May 17, 2008)

.......................







last year............pin curls.

sorry so big!


----------



## charmtreese (May 17, 2008)

OMG!!!!! You ladies have some *BEAUTIFUL* hair!!!!


----------



## Extremus (May 17, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> wow pretty


 
co/signing! 



FreeNewMe said:


> I'm feeling unworthy to even be looking around in here!!! You go GIRLS!!!! Wow...


 
o-kay! 



LongHairDreams said:


> I have a TWA but I guess I still have good hair days. Your pics are making me
> Here are my favorites:


 
awww cute! 



hair_obsession said:


> I have a LOT of good hair days


 
love the fro!


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 17, 2008)

This is when it was short and I had some color. Q


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 17, 2008)

Here's my best 'fro pics, from before I chopped off my hair:


----------



## Jetblackhair (May 18, 2008)

LADIES, YOU ALL ARE ROCKING SOME BEAUTIFUL HEADS OF HAIR!!!  I AM SO ENJOYING THIS THREAD.


----------



## MizzBrown (May 18, 2008)

OT, CASSANDRA, where did you get that pretty top from?? I likey.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Here's my best 'fro pics, from before I chopped off my hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RosesBlack (May 18, 2008)

I love this post.  You ladies are killing me.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 18, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> Cassandra1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my best 'fro pics, from before I chopped off my hair:
> ...


----------



## Starian (May 18, 2008)

Back in '06 by a popular male stylist in Atlanta whose name escapes me:





Sometime last year:





When I got my hair done by Balisi in March:


----------



## locabouthair (May 18, 2008)

Starian you're hair is just BEAUTIFUL. I'm sitting here drooling over your pics


----------



## Starian (May 18, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Starian you're hair is just BEAUTIFUL. I'm sitting here drooling over your pics



Aww, thank you. 

Those are like the only 3 I feel like "Wow, this looks great." (coincidentally all done by stylists). I look a HAM every other day.


----------



## Starian (May 18, 2008)

There are way too many pics to quote but everyone's hair looks awesome. 

There are some pics that give me inspiration and others that make me want to chop it all off if I was promised my hair would fall into all these pretty spirals and curls I see on the natural ladies.

Threads like this make me realize just how obsessed I am with hair.


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 18, 2008)

So much beautiful hair in one place. Thanks for sharing your pics, ladies.


----------



## ladylibra (May 18, 2008)

Starian said:


> Back in '06 by a popular male stylist in Atlanta whose name escapes me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely!  nice progress too


----------



## princesmich (May 18, 2008)

I'm about to have hair envy lol


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 18, 2008)

Beautiful hair ladies


----------



## Energist (May 18, 2008)

This is my favorite thread of the week lol.  Everyone has such beautiful hair, makes me feel like such a proud member.  Sry no pics to post until my reveal in June.


----------



## youwillrise (May 18, 2008)

THAT'S IT!

 i'm having this post deleted



 BEFORE SOMEONE HAS A HEART ATTACK.


 it's for the good of us all. 










  beautiful hair everyone <3


----------



## MissMasala5 (May 18, 2008)

Truly beautiful, all of you!!! Thanks for sharing your pics, ladies


----------



## oooop2 (May 18, 2008)

Loving all the pics


----------



## LynnieB (May 18, 2008)

My fav from this month:






From today - wilded out LOL (flatironed even though i said i wouldn't til the fall )






and a bit calmed down 





Almost forgot to add, my BC anniversary is in 6 days (no, i didn't grow this in only a year LOL, I transitioned 15 months before the chop.) - WOOHOO CAN'T BELIEVE IT - YAY!!!!
------------------

Looking absolutely fabulous ladies - natural AND relaxed!!!


----------



## tocktick (May 18, 2008)

a blow-out about 2 months ago.


stretched hair 3 months ago.


more stretched hair about 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## tocktick (May 18, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one



so pretty!


sxyhairfetish said:


>



gorgeous. your hair looks so healthy and sleek.



hair_obsession said:


> I have a LOT of good hair days



love your texture and your fro is so cute.

awesome photos all round. great thread!


----------



## adw425 (May 18, 2008)

Everyone has such beautiful hair.  I have enjoyed this thread...
_________________________________

I thought my bun looked extra pretty in this picture.  I might be one of the few who absolutely positively loves to wear a bun more than wearing hair out....Also, recently while at work I took my hair out of my bun and finger-combed it and was suprised at how it looked/fell/hung as I am natural and do not use heat.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 18, 2008)

Dayjoy said:


> How long is your hair and how did you do that "swoop"?



Sorry so late  my hair was APL at the time and I did the swoop with a wide tooth comb and parted my hair down the middle

ETA: thanks ticktock


----------



## sareca (May 18, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> not my best hair pic but i thought it was cute. puff with flower. basic



It's adorable and sexy. Love that pic!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (May 18, 2008)

I love looking at your album.  You have a beautiful, thick head of natural hair.



LynnieB said:


> My fav from this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 18, 2008)

tocktick said:


> a blow-out about 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This look fits you so much. All three.



Starian said:


> Back in '06 by a popular male stylist in Atlanta whose name escapes me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous !


----------



## MizaniLocs (May 18, 2008)

tocktick said:


> a blow-out about 2 months ago.
> stretched hair 3 months ago.
> more stretched hair about 4 or 5 months ago.


 

Is this your natural hair color? Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

MedMunky said:


> Truly beautiful, all of you!!! Thanks for sharing your pics, ladies


Hi MM, you and lavendar are my hair idols. You two have really beautiful hair too.


----------



## katote (May 18, 2008)

Here's a picture of my hair.  Hair was washed and detangled.  No product added in this shot.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi MM, you and lavendar are my hair idols. You two have really beautiful hair too.



ITA


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2008)

Like we say in the Bahamas, "Well mudder sic" All ya'll hair are gorgeous, I did nothing but :lovedrool:all over your beautiful heads of hair. Maybe next year I can post my pics up in this thread.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 18, 2008)

just added one more... my fave shoulder length pic... and im done.


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2008)

katote said:


> Here's a picture of my hair.  Hair was washed and detangled.  No product added in this shot.



wow, you have BEAUTIFUL hair!


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> just added one more... my fave shoulder length pic... and im done.



very pretty!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 18, 2008)

tishee said:


> very pretty!



Thanks... this thread is evil lol too many beautiful natural and relaxed heads in this one thread... loads of inspiration. Im looking at hair porn hence my hairfetish lol love it.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (May 18, 2008)

After wearing my hair up in a bun for like 3 months, and only flat ironing once in that time span here are two pics from my hair yesterday, freshly relaxed.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (May 18, 2008)

Angry Hair said:


> Your hair is amazing.



YES HER HAIR IS GORGEOUS, thick, and full of gloss!!


----------



## mahogany_horizons (May 18, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one




BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## The Girl (May 18, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one



That is toooooo pretty.


----------



## tocktick (May 18, 2008)

MizaniLocs said:


> Is this your natural hair color? Your hair is so pretty!



thank you! i use henna every 3 or so months but it doesn't have much of an affect in terms of colouring. i don't use any other dyes. 

thank you sxyhairfetish!


----------



## The Girl (May 18, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


>



That is soo pretty, may I ask how you do it, if you haven't already answered that?


----------



## foxieroxienyc (May 18, 2008)

Man I was tryin to stay out of this thread because I knew I'd go crazy, lol.  ALL you ladies have such amazing hair and style, it's so inspiring...    Bravo!

In any case ok I'll share some too then, here are a few of my favs:

Caruso Roller Set:





Another Caruso Set:





Just Straight





An up do:


----------



## PinkPeony (May 18, 2008)

Those are my personal fav's some are kinda old so my hair is shorter





























I don't think those are really hair porn but they are my fav's


----------



## Cynnamyn (May 18, 2008)

Beautiful hair ladies!


----------



## MonaLisa (May 18, 2008)

_*Came into the thread and got my hair rocks off ladies... *_

_*Thanks for the pics..*_

_*leaves 6.83 on the nightstand*_


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 18, 2008)

JustMeSteph said:


> That is soo pretty, may I ask how you do it, if you haven't already answered that?



Thanks JMS...All i did was take my hair, parted it in the middle, (you can do it to the side or whatever fits you) combed the two sides behind my ears for the swoop look, grabbed the ends of my hair and I twisted it one time to the left, and pulled it up and tucked the ends in at the middle of the back of my head. Then I just secured it with a Bobby Pin. HTH


----------



## czyfaith77 (May 18, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 

Ladylibra, what did you use on your hair?  The curls are beautiful!!!


----------



## discodumpling (May 18, 2008)




----------



## foxxymami (May 18, 2008)

**It's been so long since I posted on the Hair forum , but this is a GREAT thread

*May 2004*






*September 2005*







*May 2007*


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (May 18, 2008)

These are all my fav. hair pics. 



Audrey Hepburn beehive (rendition)




New SL cut 05/08





After the removal of kinky twists. Gives me inspiration to continue my natural journey. Fake fro...





My rendition of the member (SouthernTease) pin-up style.


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 18, 2008)

foxxymami said:


> **It's been so long since I posted on the Hair forum , but this is a GREAT thread
> 
> *May 2005*
> 
> ...


 
You've had some great growth! Beautiful hair


----------



## Christa438 (May 18, 2008)

Foxxymami, your curly hair in your May pic is so beautiful. (sigh) one day.
Cheekqueen, I like the pic of your pin-up styled hair--lovely.


----------



## foxxymami (May 18, 2008)

LiberianGirl said:


> You've had some great growth! Beautiful hair





Christa438 said:


> Foxxymami, your curly hair in your May pic is so beautiful. (sigh) one day.
> Cheekqueen, I like the pic of your pin-up styled hair--lovely.



Thanks!!

Excuse the typo....the first pic is May 2004


----------



## Sexyred (May 18, 2008)

Here are my contributions.  I loved my color in the first pic and that's shortest my hair had ever been....no wait I did a big chop a couple months ago so it's even shorter.


----------



## Nre (May 18, 2008)

Hi ladies...all of you are very inspiring!!  I am a newbie here.  Last relaxer June of 05, BC May of 06.  See pics below from May of 07 and May of 08.  



*MAY O7*



*JUNE 07*



*MAY 08*


May 08


----------



## TayMac (May 18, 2008)

This is one I really like...it's old though.


----------



## locabouthair (May 18, 2008)

Foxie I love the caruso set. It came out so pretty.

Whenever I use my steam rollers mine always come out a mess.

cheekqueen, I love your updo.


----------



## ladylibra (May 18, 2008)

czyfaith77 said:


> Ladylibra, what did you use on your hair?  The curls are beautiful!!!



just regular V05 conditioner... watered down by half, and added some honey to it.  the trick is... i didn't rinse it out of my hair after detangling.  i just squeezed out the majority of it and then what was left ended up being my leave-in.  got the idea off of www.biracialhair.org  (and NO y'all, i'm not biracial, LOL)


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (May 18, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> just regular V05 conditioner... watered down by half, and added some honey to it. the trick is... i didn't rinse it out of my hair after detangling. i just squeezed out the majority of it and then what was left ended up being my leave-in. got the idea off of www.biracialhair.org  (and NO y'all, i'm not biracial, LOL)


 
Wow!  That came out great Ladylibra!  I tried it and I liked it a lot, but my only problem was that I wasn't able to get 2nd day hair.  Were you able to wear your hair like this for a few days before you had to re-wash again?


----------



## ladylibra (May 18, 2008)

honeycomb said:


> Wow!  That came out great Ladylibra!  I tried it and I liked it a lot, but my only problem was that I wasn't able to get 2nd day hair.  Were you able to wear your hair like this for a few days before you had to re-wash again?



yeah sort of.  i just started tying my hair up at night, basically in a loose puff on the very top of my head (a "pineapple").  then in the morning when i take my shower, i use the steam and my fingers to revive it.  i can get at least one more day, sometimes 2 by doing this without re-wetting my hair.


----------



## mnemosyne (May 18, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> I know _I _look extra retarded but i love how vibrant my hair looked this night!



I love this color 


sxyhairfetish said:


>



such a pretty style and so sleek! 



foxieroxienyc said:


> Man I was tryin to stay out of this thread because I knew I'd go crazy, lol.  ALL you ladies have such amazing hair and style, it's so inspiring...    Bravo!
> 
> In any case ok I'll share some too then, here are a few of my favs:
> 
> ...



 I love the flowers =) 


ella said:


> Those are my personal fav's some are kinda old so my hair is shorter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those "hide your face" glasse are adorable.



CHEEKQUEEN said:


> These are all my fav. hair pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this clip. =)


----------



## MizaniLocs (May 18, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Man I was tryin to stay out of this thread because I knew I'd go crazy, lol. ALL you ladies have such amazing hair and style, it's so inspiring...  Bravo!
> 
> In any case ok I'll share some too then, here are a few of my favs:
> 
> ...


 
Roxie, what kind of clip is this? It's so pretty!


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 18, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Here is my favorite!!!! Q


I am so hating on you right now!!! 

This pic right here is not my favorite but it got the most comments on my fotki:








I rather like this one:






and this one


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2008)

SMH @ SL, girl that puff is mad crazy,lol, oh how I dream of the day when I can rock something like this...It looks hella heavy j/k


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 18, 2008)

Ok now that I have gone thru this entire thread....I m rally speechless at all the absolutely gorgeous hair that I just saw!!! OMG!!!!

This is one of the best threads. I wanted to quote evrybodys pics!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 18, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> SMH @ SL, girl that puff is mad crazy,lol, oh how I dream of the day when I can rock something like this...It looks hella heavy j/k


It was kinda flopping around a lil but it wasnt very heavy!


----------



## godsflowerrr (May 18, 2008)

All of you ladies look just beautiful!!!


----------



## Aussie (May 18, 2008)

how do u attach pix so they can be bigger to see? my attachments are really small


----------



## SoAnxious12 (May 18, 2008)

I love this pic^^^^^


----------



## mnemosyne (May 18, 2008)

ok, I realized I don't really have good "hair porn" pictures =( 

anyway... here's curl pattern from a messy braid out





this is my first (horrible) sock (trouser) bun that I had to fix and my hair was wet but I like the curl pattern of my roots.





I'm drunk and cheezin here but my hair was behaving and it's the most recent straight pic I have: 





flashback to may of last year after my haircut:


----------



## Christa438 (May 18, 2008)

SOAnxious, you and your hair are pretty! I like the 2nd pic too but I love the first. I find st8 hair pretty, but curly hair really captures me .

mnemosyne, Oh My!


----------



## CandiceC (May 18, 2008)

I like how my hair looks in this pic.


----------



## e$h (May 19, 2008)

*Oldies but goodies:*


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 19, 2008)

These are some of my faves

My signature style
Roller Wrap:









A shot of color :


----------



## SoAnxious12 (May 19, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> SOAnxious, you and your hair are pretty! I like the 2nd pic too but I love the first. I find st8 hair pretty, but curly hair really captures me .
> 
> mnemosyne, Oh My!


 
Awww thanks lady!!! makin me blush


----------



## Magus484 (May 19, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)




Beautiful!


----------



## Pheonixx (May 19, 2008)

Talk about a hair-gasm...erplexed

  I truly can't name names because EVERYONE's Hair up in here is 'the bizzness'. So healthylooking and Fabulous.

 ...and I want ya'll to know that I am in fact H-A-T-I-N-G on all you pretty haired having heffas!

LONG HAIR DREAMS...I love the TWA. It's so cute!
HAIR OBSESSIONS...love the twists and little fro.
  QUEENY...your hair is beautiful.
STILL A LADY...I'm hating *hard *right now...
Now MISSBROWN---you are making me miss my layers! 
  In fact it was YOUR hair (and Posh Spice) that started my recent near haircutting incident!
  My stylist and 2 friends had to stage an intervention...


----------



## Mom23 (May 19, 2008)

Everyone has such beautiful hair!! I loved every one of them!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 19, 2008)

Here are some of mine










Love my ends here


----------



## The Girl (May 19, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> Thanks JMS...All i did was take my hair, parted it in the middle, (you can do it to the side or whatever fits you) combed the two sides behind my ears for the swoop look, grabbed the ends of my hair and I twisted it one time to the left, and pulled it up and tucked the ends in at the middle of the back of my head. Then I just secured it with a Bobby Pin. HTH


See I need to print this so I can reference it while I try to do it.  Eta: I read it out loud and tried it and I like it I like it



Alli77 said:


> Here are some of mine



I am loving your ends here too.


----------



## vlucious (May 19, 2008)

i also have a twa but these are my faves:


----------



## cieramichele (May 19, 2008)

vlucious said:


> i also have a twa but these are my faves:



your hair is *so* pretty. i cant wait to see what it looks like when it gets longer.


----------



## ladylibra (May 19, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> Here are some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your hair is so thick and pretty it looks like a wig!  i love it! 



vlucious said:


> i also have a twa but these are my faves:



wow you sure you're still in twa stage?  your hair "grew up" over night!  i'm with *cieramichele*, i can't wait to see what it looks like as it gets longer too!


----------



## oooop2 (May 19, 2008)

I am having so much fun looking at all these beautiful heads of hair.

Here are a few of mine....





Chunky twistouts





Medium twistouts





Afro Puff


----------



## LivingDoll (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the beautiful pics ladies! Truly inspiring!


----------



## chavascandy (May 19, 2008)

I love the soft natural layers in my hair.


----------



## lunabelle (May 19, 2008)

chavascandy said:


> I* love the soft natural layers in my hair*.


 
Me too! Pretty!


----------



## Mrs.Green (May 19, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one


 
Crimson you are one of my absolute faves~~ I wanna be like you when my hair grows up~


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 19, 2008)

A WnG from a few days ago. They're coming out much better lately


----------



## Dayjoy (May 19, 2008)

Wildchild453 said:


> A WnG from a few days ago. They're coming out much better lately


Pretty!  That pic in your siggy is to die for too!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 19, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Talk about a hair-gasm...erplexed
> 
> I truly can't name names because EVERYONE's Hair up in here is 'the bizzness'. So healthylooking and Fabulous.
> 
> ...


Awwww thanks girlie!


----------



## Swanky (May 19, 2008)

I'll try and post later. 
In the mean time I want to say...*Beautiful hair, period, BIG UPS to all of you!!!*


----------



## MiWay (May 19, 2008)

All of you ladies have some BEAUTIFUL hair!

This is one of my favorite styles. I haven't been able to get it to look this good since this picture!


This was an "accidental" style that I ended up getting lots of compliments on. 


Click on each pic for a larger view.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (May 19, 2008)

BabyImaStarr said:


> GAWJUS hair ladies!  Here are my faves.


 
oooh look at the shine! 

-Embria (aka Rinygirl)


----------



## mnemosyne (May 19, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> SOAnxious, you and your hair are pretty! I like the 2nd pic too but I love the first. I find st8 hair pretty, but curly hair really captures me .
> 
> mnemosyne, Oh My!



^_^ I hope that was a good, "oh my!" Thanks. =)


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (May 19, 2008)

A lot of the heads of hair in this thread gave me that extra boost of inspiration I need to keep on transitioning....even though I'm a 1 1/2 years post relaxer, I've been struggling with it lately.

foxxymami, your curls for the may 08 pic remind me of my coil out, but yours are so FULL and GORGEOUS!! I love it. 

I could only see some of the pics, b/c photobucket is blocked at my job, but I'll check the rest out later...choconillaprincess, sareca, and foxxymami, and the young lady with the gorgeous fro and orange shirt (sorry for not name dropping, I don't know your name ) have beautiful, natural heads of hair...I love it.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (May 19, 2008)

you ladies have beautiful heads....all of you are inspirations.

Here are my fav pics of my hair


----------



## Christa438 (May 19, 2008)

mnemosyne said:


> ^_^ I hope that was a good, "oh my!" Thanks. =)


 

 de nada. u know your hair is all that!

ladies, this thread is full of pornlicious beautiful hair. I get a good feeling every time I come in here.  _Please Don't Stop!_


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 19, 2008)

OMG! Beautiful hair ladies, just beautiful!!!!


----------



## lunabelle (May 19, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> Crimson you are one of my absolute faves~~ I wanna be like you when my hair grows up~


 Girl you got me blushing....thanks


----------



## lunabelle (May 19, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> you ladies have beautiful heads....all of you are inspirations.
> 
> Here are my fav pics of my hair


You hair looks so healthy! I love the picture top left, is that a braidout? If i could get mine to look like that I'd rock that all summer.


----------



## vlucious (May 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> your hair is *so* pretty. i cant wait to see what it looks like when it gets longer.



thank you!


----------



## vlucious (May 19, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> your hair is so thick and pretty it looks like a wig!  i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> wow you sure you're still in twa stage?  your hair "grew up" over night!  i'm with *cieramichele*, i can't wait to see what it looks like as it gets longer too!



well i think im in the twa stage.. who knows when it can be considered just regular afro?  but thank you ladylibra! i cant wait to see either!


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (May 19, 2008)

*You have the best texlaxed hair.

I am admiring your RAW transition too.*


sareca said:


> :wow: ladies! Those are some awesome pics!
> 
> I've had the most fokti comments on these two pics.


----------



## missnappylady (May 19, 2008)

Your hair looks so nice! Is that your natural texture in the first picture?? It's so uniform and pretty.



Always~Wear~Joy said:


> you ladies have beautiful heads....all of you are inspirations.
> 
> Here are my fav pics of my hair


----------



## TaraDyan (May 19, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


>


*I absolutely love this cut!!!*




Queeny20 said:


>


*Beautiful!!!*




ladylibra said:


>


*RIDICULOUS!!! HAVE MY DREAM HAIR, WHY DON'T CHA!?*




sareca said:


>


*Gorgeous!!*




choconillaprincess said:


>


*Vibrant indeed!! Too fly!!*




crimsonvixen said:


>


*Insanely beautiful!!!*




sxyhairfetish said:


>


*This is awesomely chic!! LOVE IT!!*




hair_obsession said:


>


*Fierce, girl!! Fiiiieeerrrrcceeee!!!! Work it!!*




LynnieB said:


>


*GOOD LAWD, WOMAN!!!! LOVE YOUR HAIR!! *



*Everyone's hair is so beautiful.  I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## netnet26 (May 19, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *I absolutely love this cut!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*EVERYTHING SHE SAID!!!!!*


----------



## GoingNatural (May 19, 2008)

I am LOVING everyone's hair in this thread. One minute I'm embracing my curls, the next I want to flat iron, then I want to try some new do's! I'm glad I can live vicariously through all of you while i trek on trying to reach my hair goal.


----------



## Extremus (May 20, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> My fav from this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







foxieroxienyc said:


> Man I was tryin to stay out of this thread because I knew I'd go crazy, lol.  ALL you ladies have such amazing hair and style, it's so inspiring...    Bravo!
> 
> In any case ok I'll share some too then, here are a few of my favs:
> 
> ...



 the styles


----------



## AngelDoll (May 20, 2008)

You ladies have beautiful hair. Here is one of my pics.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 20, 2008)

The Girl said:


> See I need to print this so I can reference it while I try to do it. Eta: I read it out loud and tried it and I like it I like it
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving your ends here too.


 
*Gracias*



ladylibra said:


> your hair is so thick and pretty *it looks like a wig!* i love it!
> 
> @ the bolded. People always ask if I'm wearing a wig!


----------



## TaraDyan (May 20, 2008)

*I love this pic because my hair look fluffy (and it usually isn't).  The stylist who did my hair in this pic is the best stylist I've ever had ... too bad she moved to Connecticut. *


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 20, 2008)

Wow, Ladies!! Awesome hair.  I darn near had to jump back from the screen.  Here's my contribution.

December 2005





May 2007





November 2007


----------



## ladylibra (May 20, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *I love this pic because my hair look fluffy (and it usually isn't).  The stylist who did my hair in this pic is the best stylist I've ever had ... too bad she moved to Connecticut. *



okay you just make me sick  if i wasn't so in love with my natural hair i promise this would make me switch teams again!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 20, 2008)

My fav hair pic.


----------



## silvergirl (May 20, 2008)

subcribing to this thread for later


----------



## Tarae (May 20, 2008)

There are so many I want to quote but


Queeny20 said:


> Here is my favorite!!!! Q


This is just beautiful.

You ladies have lovely hair.


----------



## LynnieB (May 20, 2008)

This post should be wrapped in brown paper - definitely hair pr0n up in here 



ladylibra said:


> okay you just make me sick  if i wasn't so in love with my natural hair i promise this would make me switch teams again!



don't worry ladylibra, she's on her way over to <begin whisper> the daaaaaark side </whisper> LOL!

Beautiful Taradyan - you don't look like you're breaking a sweat at all during your transition!!!!!!!  

----------
Thanks for the love ladies!!


----------



## michaela (May 20, 2008)

I might as well post my pics
Im bored and im enjoying looking at these photos


----------



## serenity326 (May 20, 2008)

Couldn't pick a favorite, so I have a few posted below:



 
Picture above is from 5/6 months into my transition to natural - this is a dominican blowout - I used to LIVE by these before I stopped relaxing​ 


 
Picture above is my free style fro/puff - no product, air dried - this past summer (so a little over a year after my last relaxer)​ 


 
Pics above are straightened hair (another dominican blowout), but this time, I was completely natural - and I had no damage post-blowout!  (You can even see the pins or "pinchos" I use to keep my curls)​ 





 
Pics above are twisted hairstyles​ 


 
My most recent avatar (4/23) for Fotki - just carefree frizzy hair (my norm)...​ 
Sorry I put so many pics up  - I really love the idea of this album though! Keep the pics coming! I tip my hat to the ladies with all the fly pics on this thread before me (there are FAR too many to list!)​ 
​ 
(Oh and if you want to see more pics, the link to my fotki is in my signature)​


----------



## The Girl (May 20, 2008)

^^^^^ girl your hair is banging!


----------



## Jynkx (May 21, 2008)

serenity your hair is amazing......i love it !!!


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 21, 2008)

Serenity your twists are out of this world. Please tell me how you did them. You make me wanna take out my braids and try them. Q


----------



## ChocolateKindOfCool (May 21, 2008)

i was wondering the same...
the twist are beautiful


----------



## ChocolateKindOfCool (May 21, 2008)

her is my fav. pic i took it in december 07


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 21, 2008)

Tarae said:


> There are so many I want to quote but
> 
> This is just beautiful.
> 
> You ladies have lovely hair.



Aw thank you. I have the best hair dresser in the world. If I didn't know better, I would say my hair was relaxed. My oldest baby took that pic. I think she did a great job.  Glad to see you posting more. Q


----------



## kelkel (May 21, 2008)

notworthy .......everyone's hair is absolutely gorgeous !!!.... I was just thinking to myself WOW.... BLACK HAIR IS TRULY BEAUTIFUL..... 

despite what the establishment tries to tell us. -- What other group of women have so much variety???? None! ..... 

I am loving the natural curls, coils, fros and the straight and shiny and bouncy.... and all the thickness !!!! too much for me. 

It really makes me proud.....sorry for getting so preachy but this thread is just more then enough confirmation that we are TRULY FIERCE !!!!


----------



## MissJ (May 21, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Pics above are twisted hairstyles​


*picking jaw up off the floor*  Who does your twist styles?


----------



## oooop2 (May 21, 2008)

MissJ said:


> *picking jaw up off the floor* Who does your twist styles?


 
Mine also...Her twist are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 21, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Here is my favorite!!!! Q


 
Just gorgeous!  Lovely layers .



ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 
I :heart2: your curls girl...just like everyone else I suppose.


sareca said:


> :wow: ladies! Those are some awesome pics!
> 
> I've had the most fokti comments on these two pics.


 
Beautiful texture and shine .



BabyImaStarr said:


> GAWJUS hair ladies!  Here are my faves.


 
V. Nice .



Napp said:


> my fav bantu knots and knot out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looking good girl. 



crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one


 
 OK, if my hair looks anything like this at the end of my hair care journey when I reach my goals, I will be one happy woman.  



sxyhairfetish said:


>


 
Beautiful updo! Neat .



foxieroxienyc said:


> Man I was tryin to stay out of this thread because I knew I'd go crazy, lol. ALL you ladies have such amazing hair and style, it's so inspiring...  Bravo!
> 
> In any case ok I'll share some too then, here are a few of my favs:
> 
> ...


 
Foxie, your hair ALWAYS looks great .



AngelDoll said:


> You ladies have beautiful hair. Here is one of my pics.


 
Beautiful  .



TaraDyan said:


> *I love this pic because my hair look fluffy (and it usually isn't). The stylist who did my hair in this pic is the best stylist I've ever had ... too bad she moved to Connecticut. *


 
Your hair look lovely!  Good luck during the rest of your transition.



cheetarah1980 said:


> Wow, Ladies!! Awesome hair. I darn near had to jump back from the screen. Here's my contribution.
> 
> December 2005
> 
> ...


 
Nice afro and twists girl!  Beautiful, just beautiful .



missprincess011 said:


> I might as well post my pics
> Im bored and im enjoying looking at these photos


 
:wow:Talk about *SHINE*.  GORGEOUS CURLS TOO!



serenity326 said:


> Couldn't pick a favorite, so I have a few posted below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hair looks wonderful in all your pictures, but I especially love the twists and your 'carefree frizzy' style at the end.  One of the best twists I've seen...EVER.  



ALL of you ladies are inspirations and have beautiful hair!  I could'nt quote all the pictures on this thread, but these are the ones I absolutely love.
Shame I can't add any ... AH, one day...:scratchch​ ​


----------



## ladylibra (May 21, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Couldn't pick a favorite, so I have a few posted below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 congradulations, you are my new stalkee!!!


----------



## Energist (May 21, 2008)

Omg, can someone please start a hairbook.  This thread is insane, so many women can benefit from these hair journeys.  A book along with members hair and skincare products/regimes... Maybe different chapters featuring different hair types or individual stories.  I can see so many women picking up the book from say the shelves of Carol's Daughter or something.  I dunno' just a thought!


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (May 21, 2008)

Here are my favs:











These are darker because they were taken with a camera phone:













This thread is nice and everyone's hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## The Girl (May 21, 2008)

ChocolateKindOfCool said:


> her is my fav. pic i took it in december 07



Aww I can't see the picture


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 21, 2008)

All of you ladies are inspirational. Serenity, I've been a longtime fotki stalker (got your link off kinkerbelle's fotki)....your hair is FIYAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunabelle (May 21, 2008)

MissJ said:


> *picking jaw up off the floor* Who does your twist styles?


Picking mine up 2! those twists are to die for!


----------



## SunnyDelight (May 21, 2008)

Energist said:


> Omg, can someone please start a hairbook. This thread is insane, so many women can benefit from these hair journeys. A book along with members hair and skincare products/regimes... Maybe different chapters featuring different hair types or individual stories. I can see so many women picking up the book from say the shelves of Carol's Daughter or something. I dunno' just a thought!


 

Engergist - you are right.  It would be awesome.  COME ON LADIES.  do this.


----------



## BklynHeart (May 21, 2008)

Damn, I need a cigarette after looking at this thread!!


----------



## lilamae (May 21, 2008)

i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs


----------



## loulou82 (May 21, 2008)

Here one of my favorite photos. It was back in August 2007 (3 months after I found the hair boards).


----------



## Energist (May 21, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> Engergist - you are right.  It would be awesome.  COME ON LADIES.  do this.




This can be an intimidating job to take on alone, mainly because of research, accuracy, and such, so I think a team would work well to accomplish this if members are interested!


----------



## ladylibra (May 21, 2008)

lilamae said:


> i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs






loulou82 said:


> Here one of my favorite photos. It was back in August 2007 (3 months after I found the hair boards).



i LOVE the bling on both these ladies hair...


----------



## Mrs.Green (May 21, 2008)

lilamae said:


> i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs


 
LILAMAE~~ I was waiting on you to get in here!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!

TRAYCEE where are you:scratchch~ You need to post also.


----------



## sweetsuccess (May 21, 2008)

*girl your hair is my inspiration.. i luv it! luv it luv it!!*


FreeNewMe said:


> I'm feeling unworthy to even be looking around in here!!! You go GIRLS!!!! Wow...


----------



## Dayjoy (May 21, 2008)

lilamae said:


> i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs


Dayum lilamae, I didn't know you had it like this!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## serenity326 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments ladies!  I am happy to report that I did both twist styles myself!  

For the really small twists that are hanging down, those took 12+ hours to do and I wore a half wig over the course of a weekend until I finished.  I used a shea butter mix that I purchased at another fellow natural's hair site.  If you are interested you can click here to learn more.  I didn't use any parts and I just watched a ton of movies and twisted my hair in sections.  My hair was air dried in braids so it was slightly stretched and then I applied her shea butter mix to each section and twisted.  Each twist when stretched was just slightliy larger than coffee stirrer size, but with the shrinkage and swelling, they look much larger than that!

For the twist updo, those twists took about 4-5 hours and were done with miss jessie's curly pudding which gave my twists out of control shine!!!  I hated how thin it made my twists though, so I attempted to do a french roll, and using a TON of pins to keep the twists in place that were too short to reach.  The style is more a lucky unintended consequence of my frustration with the ugly twists!  But the outcome was great!

I hope that was helpful!  Please keep the pictures coming!  I love looking at natural, relaxed, tex-laxed, jherri curled, and everything in between hair!!!


----------



## oooop2 (May 21, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies! I am happy to report that I did both twist styles myself!
> 
> For the really small twists that are hanging down, those took 12+ hours to do and I wore a half wig over the course of a weekend until I finished. I used a shea butter mix that I purchased at another fellow natural's hair site. If you are interested you can click here to learn more. I didn't use any parts and I just watched a ton of movies and twisted my hair in sections. *My hair was air dried in braids so it was slightly stretched and then I applied her shea butter mix to each section and twisted.* Each twist when stretched was just slightliy larger than coffee stirrer size, but with the shrinkage and swelling, they look much larger than that!
> 
> ...


 
Love your twist. Doing the bolded now.  Will attempt to mini twist later today


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 21, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies. I've been stalkin' everyone elses fotki too. To the OP, my stylist cut my hair. I only trust her to cut it. I gave her a picture and she copied it.
> 
> SXYHAIRFETISH,  Love it!



even though im od late... thank u  and ticktock both of u ladies' hair is gorgeous


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 21, 2008)

lilamae said:


> i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs





serenity326 said:


> Couldn't pick a favorite, so I have a few posted below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cheetarah1980 said:


> Wow, Ladies!! Awesome hair.  I darn near had to jump back from the screen.  Here's my contribution.
> 
> December 2005
> 
> ...




I CANT TAKE THIS ISH NO MORE!!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 21, 2008)

*throws my panties on stage*


----------



## serenity326 (May 21, 2008)

kels823 said:


> *throws my panties on stage*


 
ab-so-friggin-lutely HILARIOUS!!!!  :ha:

hope they are clean!


----------



## serenity326 (May 21, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Love your twist. Doing the bolded now. Will attempt to mini twist later today


 

Let us know how it turns out - add pics!


----------



## anon123 (May 21, 2008)

This thread is fire.  

Recent twistout




Updo on same twistout (it was a good week)





Concert hair




Bun:


----------



## Kurly K (May 21, 2008)

just my twa


----------



## ladylibra (May 21, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> This thread is fire.
> 
> Recent twistout
> 
> ...



yeah i stalk you too much because i was hoping these were the pics you were gonna post...


----------



## mezzogirl (May 21, 2008)

sxyhairfetish, your hair is gorgeous











[/quote]


----------



## discodumpling (May 21, 2008)

after a hard day @ work jus like anybody else I just wanna get my rocks off...thank you ladies

Awesome hair porn!!

*Mwedzi* I hope my bun grows up to look just like yours!


----------



## CORBINS (May 21, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> Engergist - you are right.  It would be awesome.  COME ON LADIES.  do this.



Great idea, I'm pretty sure companies that make the products that you all use would sponsor it!


----------



## Mom23 (May 21, 2008)

All the hair is this thread is absolutely *BEAUTIFUL!!! *


----------



## STLCoverGirl (May 21, 2008)

lilamae said:


> i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs


 
Okay, I am soo hating on you right now.  First, the weightloss pics, and now these pretty hair pics?!  I am in awe.


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 21, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> This thread is fire.
> 
> Recent twistout
> 
> ...


 
Mwedzi, you and your hair are very pretty.  I think your skintone/complexion is beautiful.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 21, 2008)

discodumpling said:


> after a hard day @ work jus like anybody else I just wanna get my rocks off...


 
To funny...


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 21, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> OT, CASSANDRA, where did you get that pretty top from?? I likey.


I just saw this - I got that top from a thrift store for $3!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (May 21, 2008)

Ladies I am loving all these beautiful heads.

Here are a few of mine! Sorry about the lighting in the pictures because I took them myself!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (May 21, 2008)

Your hair is beyond gorgeous. The right thickness, shine and very healthy!




lilamae said:


> i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 21, 2008)

lilamae said:


> i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs


I so hate you right now!!! 


Gorgeous hair hon!! Do the dayum thang!!


----------



## lilamae (May 21, 2008)

STLCoverGirl said:


> Okay, I am soo hating on you right now. First, the weightloss pics, and now these pretty hair pics?! I am in awe.


 

lol! Girl I am on an all out self improvement mission from my head to my toes


----------



## Desert Skye (May 21, 2008)

I think this is the best one I got.

Never thought I would say it but I do miss the highlights sometimes....


----------



## MizzBrown (May 21, 2008)

Got a couple more. Nice hair ladies! I can't believe nearly 30,000 people have been viewing our hair. Yes we are truly addicted to hair porn.

I'm hatin' on *SERENTIY326, LILAMAE, & LADYLIBRA*!


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 21, 2008)

lilamae said:


> lol! Girl I am on an all out self improvement mission from my head to my toes



I am right there with you. Keep up the good work. Q


----------



## january noir (May 21, 2008)

STLCoverGirl said:


> Okay, I am soo hating on you right now. First, the weightloss pics, and now these pretty hair pics?! I am in awe.


 
Me too!  Go Lilamae!


----------



## longhairdreamzz (May 21, 2008)

glossyxlipz said:


> I think this is the best one I got.
> 
> Never thought I would say it but I do miss the highlights sometimes....


 
OMG!!!!! Your hair is sooo gorgous!  Your hair looks like an advertisement for Pantene Pro-V.


----------



## ladylibra (May 21, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Got a couple more. Nice hair ladies! I can't believe nearly 30,000 people have been viewing our hair. Yes we are truly addicted to hair porn.
> 
> I'm hatin' on *SERENTIY326, LILAMAE, & LADYLIBRA*!



aw hush with that sexy, super-shiny bob!!!  i'm scurrrred to see that hair grow out.  you keep your tail outta Indiana, i'm tryna keep my man thinking i have the best hair around, thank you very much!


----------



## anon123 (May 22, 2008)

Thank you, Disco.

LL, who's the stalker and who's the stalkee?!



LiberianGirl said:


> Mwedzi, you and your hair are very pretty.  I think your skintone/complexion is beautiful.



  Thank you!

There are too many pretty heads of hair in here.  Glossy and Brown, the shine is awesome!


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 22, 2008)

lilamae said:


> i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs


*This is the reason I decided to use Mizani Butter Blends!! Gorgeous!*



serenity326 said:


> Couldn't pick a favorite, so I have a few posted below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tylove101 (May 22, 2008)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Here are my favs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You hair looks wonderful!!   I'm loving the pictures.....


----------



## cieramichele (May 22, 2008)

lilamae said:


> lol! Girl I am on an all out self improvement mission from my head to my toes



Then join my challenge in the health section


----------



## cieramichele (May 22, 2008)

glossyxlipz said:


> I think this is the best one I got.
> 
> Never thought I would say it but I do miss the highlights sometimes....



omg


----------



## Hair Iam (May 22, 2008)

This thread is just sooooo inspiring


----------



## hairsothick (May 22, 2008)

I just purchased my first digital camera so these are my favs for now cause they are the only ones I have (from a recent twistout attempt):


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (May 22, 2008)

It's not much, but here's a couple of my shots from today.  I did a braidout this morning after washing my hair last night, and these are the results.  Sorry about the size






My hair in plaits before I took them down (on freshly washed, air-dried hair)





The end results after I took out my plaits/braids





Side & back shot





Another shot after wearing it out all day (it's gotten frizzy)


----------



## cupcakes (May 22, 2008)

wow miss cherokee you and your hair are beautiful


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (May 22, 2008)

Oh my worddddd..............there are so many beautiful heads of hair in here, I don't know where to start throwing compliments around.  I'm honestly at a loss for words, so I'll say this...............


You wonderful ladies here at LHCF are truly inspiring.  Along with all beautiful, luscious heads of hair here, you all are beautiful women also.  Not just on the outside, but on the inside as well.  Thank you all for sharing your pictures, advice, knowledge, etc.........I am truly honored and grateful to be among so many beautiful women!!

BEAUTIFUL HAIR LADIES...........JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 22, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> It's not much, but here's a couple of my shots from today.  I did a braidout this morning after washing my hair last night, and these are the results.  Sorry about the size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so hate you right now!!!










YOur hair is beyooootiful girl!!!


----------



## TaraDyan (May 22, 2008)

*Love this*
*

*


*... and this*
*

*


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (May 22, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> I so hate you right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks hun!!  Well I guess we hatin each other then cause I'm still jealous of you and that beautiful hair of yours!!  Girl I still remember that big ole puff of yours that had my eyes about to pop out of my head.............and speakin of beautiful, I looooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeee your flexirod set!!!  I can't do a flexirod set to save my life


----------



## TaraDyan (May 22, 2008)

*Well Dayum!! *


 
*Double Dayum!! *


 
*Triple Dog Dayum!!*









 

*This thread is bananas!! Keep 'em comin', ladies!!*​


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 22, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Thanks hun!!  Well I guess we hatin each other then cause I'm still jealous of you and that beautiful hair of yours!!  Girl I still remember that big ole puff of yours that had my eyes about to pop out of my head.............and speakin of beautiful, I looooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeee your flexirod set!!!  I can't do a flexirod set to save my life


Thanks girl! 


A flexirod set would be FIYAHHHHHHH on you!!!!


----------



## TaraDyan (May 22, 2008)

*Yowza!!  Your hair is sensational!*


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (May 22, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Thanks girl!
> 
> 
> A flexirod set would be FIYAHHHHHHH on you!!!!


Honey, even if it would look pretty, I'd never know b/c I can't do one My roots always come out too darned frizzy




TaraDyan said:


> *Yowza!!  Your hair is sensational!*


Talk about sensational, honey, so is yours!!!  Your hair grows so fast.  How do you do it?


----------



## TaraDyan (May 22, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Talk about sensational, honey, so is yours!!! Your hair grows so fast. How do you do it?


 
*Awww .. thank you!  My hair grows half an inch a month; co-washes and frequent deep conditioning helps me to retain my ends.*


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 22, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Here is my favorite!!!! Q


 
You have some gorgeous hair Q: thick, long & healthy. Just fabuloous!!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 22, 2008)

chavascandy said:


> I love the soft natural layers in my hair.


 
Love your hair...serious eye candy...


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 22, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Couldn't pick a favorite, so I have a few posted below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You have some beautiful hair. I will be checking your fotki...


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 22, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> It's not much, but here's a couple of my shots from today. I did a braidout this morning after washing my hair last night, and these are the results. Sorry about the size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
MC, you hair looks so nice. I gotta try that one day.


----------



## curlcomplexity (May 22, 2008)

Aww!!  You guys...all of you ladies have drop dead gorgeous.  I'm taking the weave out tonight, I miss my hair


----------



## wheezy807 (May 23, 2008)

Everyone's hair is sooo gorgeous!!! Very appropriate title indeed!!!

My two tilted shots:








Freshly trimmed hair:




 My rollerset:


----------



## Extremus (May 23, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Everyone's hair is sooo gorgeous!!! Very appropriate title indeed!!!
> 
> My two tilted shots:
> 
> ...



you already know I'm feelin this  I want some curls like that!!!!!!!!


----------



## talata (May 23, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here's another



OH BOY!!! is all i can master.


----------



## talata (May 23, 2008)

vlucious said:


> i also have a twa but these are my faves:




Oooooh soooo cute. Like baby hair. Just lovely!!!!!!


----------



## paradise79 (May 23, 2008)

WAHOU WAHOU WAHOU!!! Gorgeous hair. 

If I start one by one...it may take the rest of my day. You, ladies have BEAUTIFUL hair . OMG, seeing one pic I want to be natcha, seeing another one want to be straight relaxed...and so on and so on  also want to be 3c, or BC... the tongue is just on top of the keyboard, envying everybody's hair 

Thanks for sharing
on my way to know how to post a pic....be back


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (May 28, 2008)

From my last flat iron:


----------



## chebaby (May 28, 2008)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> From my last flat iron:


that color in your hair is AMAZING!!!!! me likey


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE your twists!!!  Makes me wish I had more than a few inches of natural hair so I could try them.



serenity326 said:


> Couldn't pick a favorite, so I have a few posted below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (May 28, 2008)

chebaby said:


> that color in your hair is AMAZING!!!!! me likey




Thanks!!


----------



## lila_baby (Jun 4, 2008)

These are NOT my bestest hair pics since I never really take hair pics and I've not styled my hair in AGES!  

However this wash n go came out real well..... I need a black rinse though!


----------



## MsAngie (Jun 4, 2008)

*BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL hair, ladies!!*


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wheezy, your hair is  with a side of .


----------



## silverlotus (Jun 4, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one



wow, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


>



 Your hair is FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## _belle (Jun 5, 2008)

*welp, it's official. . . i hate u all. *


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 5, 2008)

_Talk about inspiration! I haven't seen one picture I didn't like.....amazing job ladies,keep the pics coming!_


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 5, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> Wheezy, your hair is  with a side of .


Thanks Lou and E Williams. I'll say it a thousands times more, gorgeous hair ladies! Such an inspiration!!!


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 5, 2008)

Man, I am in total awe!

EVERYONE'S hair looks so beautiful.

I need to spend more time over here so I can be like y'all.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Neith (Jul 29, 2008)

These are my avvie and my siggy, but they are bigger and show better detail


----------



## gesibelle2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, I hate you ladies!!!  

Such BEAUTIFUL hair!!! all of you!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 30, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


>


 
please share how you did this.


----------



## so1913 (Jul 30, 2008)

There are some AMAZING heads in here!!! OMG, my mouth is just hangin' wide open in awe and all the beautiful pics of hair!


----------



## lildhe (Jul 30, 2008)

Dayjoy said:


> I just had a hairgasm!



Look here , dont start no stuff....that's mine...I just had a hairgasm!! Isnt that hair the BOMB!!! Ladylibra , you have folks creaming ova ya hair...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 30, 2008)

so1913 said:


> There are some AMAZING heads in here!!! OMG, my mouth is just hangin' wide open in awe and all the beautiful pics of hair!


i second that. i love this thread.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 30, 2008)

How you ladies gone do this to me. I can't take it.
Its on...bring on the inspiration...I am ready

Absolutely amazing


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 30, 2008)

me with relaxed at hair at age 16




me now after being natural for 6 months 


 

my fave pic just because it shows me that i'm getting closer to my goal of having a pony puff


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Vshanell (Jul 30, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


>


Beautiful pony puff!  I'm jelly cuz I can't do a high pony puff.  My hair's too long so it droops down and looks dumb.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 30, 2008)

your hair is so pretty Ebony!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Jul 30, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Beautiful pony puff! I'm jelly cuz I can't do a high pony puff. My hair's too long so it droops down and looks dumb.


 
*look at u showing off! talking about my hair too long *



*lol im just kidding im your hair stalker *


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jul 30, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 

THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2008)

Just absolutely beautiful hair......everybody has beautiful hair on this forum....WOW!!!

Here are some of my favs:


----------



## Neith (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice&wavy... your hair looks so SOFT!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a TWA also but here they are.. my best hair days!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 30, 2008)

pics of a wash and go i did today


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 30, 2008)

Check out my signature


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 30, 2008)

I want in too...............Excuse the lipstick fauxpas.  It's all about the hair!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

It's official.  All ya'll is aliens.  Never have I seen so many sisters with beautiful hair.  I'm am jaw dropped floor.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^ lmao @ aliens


----------



## frizzy (Jul 30, 2008)

View attachment 15757


"The Puff", my healthy ends nemisis, the reason I am relaxed, again.


----------



## cocomochaa (Jul 30, 2008)

these are mine plus my siggy


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 30, 2008)

B
BU
BUM
BUMP
BUMPI
BUMPIN
BUMPING
BUMPIN
BUMPI
BUMP
BUM
BU
B


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2008)

Neith said:


> Nice&wavy... your hair looks so SOFT!


 
It is soft and fine too...sometimes, can't even hold a curl when I rollerset


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 7, 2008)

B
BU
BUM
BUMP
BUMPI
BUMPIN
BUMPING
BUMPIN
BUMPI
BUMP
BUM
BU
B


----------



## Neith (Aug 7, 2008)

I love my hair in this pic


----------



## Neith (Aug 7, 2008)

legslikewhoa said:


> pics of a wash and go i did today



If I had hair like that I would not be able to keep my hands out of it!


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 7, 2008)

I have two words for this thread:



*DISGUSTINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!*


----------



## Body&Shine (Aug 7, 2008)

AWESOME


----------



## RosesBlack (Aug 7, 2008)

Lately it's this one. This is my results after a dry rollerset. My hair felt so soft and BLING BLING when I went out in the day. My bun was so shiny.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 7, 2008)

my siggy pic


----------



## LongHairDreams (Aug 7, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> I have two words for this thread:
> 
> 
> *DISGUSTINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!*


 
Ditto.....


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 8, 2008)

My bright red color showers


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 8, 2008)

Braid outs


----------



## Shalilac (Aug 8, 2008)

First of all I must say that this thread inspired me to step up my game. Everyone's hair is sooo beautiful! Here's my contribution...
Old twist-out turned puff




Twist out on my like... 3rd bc




Newly texturized




My Fro back in 02




Hope that wasn't too many!


----------



## kadej (Oct 5, 2008)

G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!


----------



## serenity326 (Oct 5, 2008)

Most recent pic:






Loving the straight hair for now, but can't wait to return to my nappies!!!


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2008)

Gorgeous ladies...ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## envybeauty (Oct 5, 2008)

I plum forgot how to resize pics.   But here is my latest.


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 5, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Most recent pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so beautiful!


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 5, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Most recent pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is broootiful. Even my husband (who is massaging my scalp) said so.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW! Great thread! My contributions are attached! I will definitely be stepping up my hair game, though. 

First pic: Last relaxer update
Second pic: Bantu knot-out (got alot of complements on this set)
Third and fourth pics: Formal hairstyle I created (front and back)


----------



## Mrs.Pretty08 (Oct 5, 2008)

This is my hair about 2 years ago, and I loved the way my hair looked in those pictures.  My hair was 100% natural, but it was short because I straightened it all of the time.  My hair is apl now, but I just love these pictures.  Nevermind the third picture with no shirt; I have no excuse, but please excuse.  I love the picture.


----------



## sunshinne368 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hair done by Mrs Rubye JC Penny in Las Vegas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry so big!


----------



## baby42 (Oct 5, 2008)

so far this one just got it done


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## CaliJen (Oct 5, 2008)

Mrs.Pretty08 said:


> This is my hair about 2 years ago, and I loved the way my hair looked in those pictures. My hair was 100% natural, but it was short because I straightened it all of the time. My hair is apl now, but I just love these pictures. Nevermind the third picture with no shirt; I have no excuse, but please excuse. I love the picture.


 




Your hair is so full and thick very pretty.


http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=[object Object]&pp=ZSman000


----------



## BrockStar (Oct 5, 2008)

One of these two


----------



## thaidreams (Oct 5, 2008)

Beautiful hair everyone!!!  Keep the photos coming!!!


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 6, 2008)

kewlpics:I Love this Thread! :luv2:

I finally managed to get the curls I've always wanted with my denman and here are the pics (pls excuse the blue gel in the 2nd pic!). I can't wait to have lots of beautiful pics like you guys. These pics are so inspiring!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 6, 2008)

vkb247 said:


> kewlpics:I Love this Thread! :luv2:
> 
> I finally managed to get the curls I've always wanted with my denman and here are the pics (pls excuse the blue gel in the 2nd pic!). I can't wait to have lots of beautiful pics like you guys. These pics are so inspiring!


 
your hair looks great.  how did you get it like that?  what is your hair type?


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful ladies. Everyone's picstures are just stunning.   Here's mine:


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 6, 2008)

These are all some beautiful pictures ladies.  OHHHHHH and the naturals make me wanna go there .....but I cant.


----------



## Extremus (Oct 6, 2008)

vkb247 said:


> kewlpics:I Love this Thread! :luv2:
> 
> I finally managed to get the curls I've always wanted with my denman and here are the pics (pls excuse the blue gel in the 2nd pic!). I can't wait to have lots of beautiful pics like you guys. These pics are so inspiring!


----------



## Extremus (Oct 6, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Most recent pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't have any digitals of when I was WL on this pc... but this is a good one for now..


----------



## butterfly_wings (Oct 6, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> right before getting my layers trimmed up... used regular conditioner as a leave-in after detangling (just squeezed the excess out of my hair and didn't rinse)


 

WOW your hair looks good enough to eat!!!


----------



## delray712000 (Oct 6, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Everyone likes these hair pics of mine:




your hair looks like you can eat it


----------



## adf23 (Oct 6, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Most recent pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHH!!  YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!  Waa this after a rollerset?


----------



## Ediese (Oct 6, 2008)

These are some of my favs.

Bantu knot out






Flat iron









I can't wait until my hair covers the circle in the back..my next goal


----------



## GodsGrace (Oct 6, 2008)

Ediese said:


> These are some of my favs.
> 
> Bantu knot out
> 
> ...


 
shocked: I want my hair to get that thickness, I almost passed out, beautiful!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 6, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Most recent pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sweet Jesus this is beautiful!!!! What's the technique??? Flat ironed roots, roller set??  Spill it girl!!!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 6, 2008)

sunshinne368 said:


> Hair done by Mrs Rubye JC Penny in Las Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG Another lovely head


----------



## honeisos (Oct 6, 2008)

vkb247 said:


> kewlpics:I Love this Thread! :luv2:
> 
> I finally managed to get the curls I've always wanted with my denman and here are the pics (pls excuse the blue gel in the 2nd pic!). I can't wait to have lots of beautiful pics like you guys. These pics are so inspiring!




oohh ohh  I love it  .. your curls are so cute !


----------



## Quinette (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## naturalgurl (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have come in here. These hair pics are so beautiful. I don't have any pics that could compare to any of these. One day though...one day.


----------



## TaraDyan (Oct 6, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> Most recent pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*Now see ... this ain't even funny right here.  This is craaaaaaazy beautiful!!!*


----------



## TaraDyan (Oct 6, 2008)

Ediese said:


>


 
*I :heart2:the thickness of your hair!!*


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## TaraDyan (Oct 6, 2008)

vkb247 said:


>


 
*BEAUTIFUL CURLS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Ediese (Oct 6, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> shocked: I want my hair to get that thickness, I almost passed out, beautiful!


 
Thank you! When I get to your length, I'll be really satisfied! You have beautiful hair. Shootz..I'm jealous!


TaraDyan said:


> *I :heart2:the thickness of your hair!!*


 
Thanks! It's really difficult for me to manage if it's not straight. I still need to find something that works and helps keep it moisturized! I wish my curls were more defined like yours.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 6, 2008)

The lightening is very off, sorry.




Burgundy colorshowers. I curled my hair in six section with the sponge purple curlers (i can't remember the exact name) overnight.


----------



## devin (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG ladies all these pics of beautiful hair is so inspiring!! I love it!!

Here's a few pics:





[


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ Beautiful Devin!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 6, 2008)

BEAUTFIUL Devin! Btw, you are an AWESOME makeup artist


----------



## devin (Oct 6, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> ^^ Beautiful Devin!!!


 
Thanks a lot Mrs. Green!



tishee said:


> BEAUTFIUL Devin! Btw, you are an AWESOME makeup artist


 

Thank you Tishee you are sweet!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 6, 2008)

These are my recent relaxer photos.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good sandyrabbit! What products are you using now? Did the Nexxus work for you?


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 6, 2008)

tishee said:


> looking good sandyrabbit! What products are you using now? Did the Nexxus work for you?


 
nexxus humectress is working soooooooo well.  it's become one of my staples.  the humectress... not the keraphix.  I think the keraphix is to strong for me.  How is the challenge going.  Thank you by the way.


----------



## aliceo (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty!  How did you do this?  What products did you use?  Thanks.



envybeauty said:


> .......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 6, 2008)

ooooooooo... i would like to know how you did that too.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 6, 2008)

Devin you have beautiful hair and skin!


----------



## devin (Oct 7, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Devin you have beautiful hair and skin!


 

Thank you sweetie!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 7, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> nexxus humectress is working soooooooo well.  it's become one of my staples.  the humectress... not the keraphix.  I think the keraphix is to strong for me.  How is the challenge going.  Thank you by the way.




Glad to hear that. I used nexxus back when I first joined but didn't use it long enough to see how it worked for my hair. I completed two rounds of the challenge but did not find any staple products from the lines I used. I am still searching for a staple pre-poo treatment, moisturizing/detangling shampoo, and co for cw. While I am trying to stick to one line I am really into whatever works it okay with me. Your hair is looking beautiful....keep up the good work.


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are mine...from various stages in my journey...


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 7, 2008)

daephae said:


> Here are mine...from various stages in my journey...



your hair is so thick and lush sweetie! me likey alot!!


----------



## theAlist (Oct 7, 2008)

One of my faves, plus the one in my siggy.


Now... waiting for some more beautiful pics!


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 7, 2008)

sweetfacekay said:


> One of my faves, plus the one in my siggy.
> 
> 
> Now... waiting for some more beautiful pics!


 
Wow look at that SHINE! Beautiful hair!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 7, 2008)

See this thread is one of the reasons I joined LHCF!!! ahemm.....instead of that other site, You ladies are beautiful, and the hair is SIMPLY STUNNING!!Such an inspiration, I don't have a current fav. hair pic., not of my real hair anyway, but give me a few more months. I guess I could say may avatar pic., that was from last summer. I loooved my short hair! Anyhoo you ladies keep up the great progress!!!
LHCF ROCKS!!


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 7, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> your hair looks great. how did you get it like that? what is your hair type?


 
I really appreciate the comments ladies! I am 4a with finer hair around the edges and coarse hair at my crown. I have very dense hair.

I texlax my hair with Motions Herbal mixed with conditioner (incredible reversion) and I am currently 3 months post. 

I dc, baggy, and oil rinse a lot which makes my hair extremely manageable and coily. In these pics I had airdried with some Giovanni 50/50 as a leave in and then I sectioned my hair and applied Giovanni mousse and Elasta qp feels like silk mixed with pure aloe vera gel and then used my denman on each section. My avatar shows how it looked in the middle of this process.

When my hair was almost dry I put it in a banana clip and used cheapy dollar store gel  to slick down the hump in the front and the sides.


----------



## serenity326 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any more pics ladies???    I just want to sit back and watch the action!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jan 8, 2009)

This was my christmas hair.


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 8, 2009)

The only recent pic I have is from December 6th. I added a track at the nape for a little more length. The second pic is from the next morning. I haven't added heat since.. (that is when I found out about LHCF...lol)


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 8, 2009)

e$h said:


> *Oldies but goodies:*



I love your hair! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Libra08 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's mine! I haven't been able to re-create this hairstyle since


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 8, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> This was my christmas hair.


 
Cute!! I had to comment on your fotki with that style!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 8, 2009)

GabbanaGirl said:


> The only recent pic I have is from December 6th. I added a track at the nape for a little more length. The second pic is from the next morning. I haven't added heat since.. (that is when I found out about LHCF...lol)


 
GG, that's all your hair except for one track?? VERY pretty!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 8, 2009)

I am just so in awe. I mean everyone's hair is so gorgeous. I'm experiencing some hair envy right now guys....somebody hand me a tissue cause this thread is a tearjerker. Its so beautiful. I want long hair ya'll!!

Well...at least I got somebody to stalk now.....hmmm lets see who shall I go after first? LOL!!!

I'm beginning to be like that nagging parent that constantly tells their kid "why can't you be more like so and so?".....yeah me and my hair are gonna have that same discussion....


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 8, 2009)

gabulldawg said:


> GG, that's all your hair except for one track?? VERY pretty!



Yeah, I was being chincy and didn't feel like buying more hair, and had a lone track under my sink...I dusted it off, cornrowed a little section, and just threw it right on in...LMFAO. Thanks tho


----------



## healthytext (Jan 8, 2009)

This was taken ~4-5 years ago after my first trip to a salon. I was about seventeen and absolutely terrified. Having my hair yanked with a paddle brush during the blowout wasn't very fun and I made one more trip to a different stylist before giving up on the salon thing. I've never had curls that lovely ever again which is why I'm determined to start roller setting... someday.


----------



## titan (Jan 9, 2009)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one


 I love the silky shine of you hair


----------



## rayne (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't really like the first pic but wanted to post it anyway....in case it falls out.   It's from yesterday. I gave myself a touch up on Friday and my scalp got really irritated. So I lightly oiled it with Africa's Best Herbal Oil but it made my hair so greasy  I'll post another pic after my next wash and trim.

The second pic is from 2003. This was my first attempt at spiral curls!! I loved this syle so much, but I ran out of the hot dog rollers and had to use small magnetic rollers so some parts in the back didn't look as good as the rest. One of these days I'm going to try it again.


----------



## clever (Jan 19, 2009)

beautiful hair rayne and healthytext!


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 19, 2009)

Weird how when I rolled over this post, a porn site popped up.
EW.


----------



## E. Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

*A Favorite Pin Up*





*The Back*





*Oct 08*





*Nov 08 The smallest braids I've done*





*Christmas 08 *





*Not a style, but I just like the pic. I was in the process of putting in braids*


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 21, 2009)

This is my favorite from New Year's weekend. I had a fresh rollerset that I did that morning.


----------



## serenity326 (Jan 21, 2009)

adf23 said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!! YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS! Waa this after a rollerset?


 
Yep - but TRUST - it was done at a salon!  I DEFINITELY could not have achieved these results at home!

Thanks ladies for all the compliments!  This is one of my favorite threads - I LOVE a good hair picture...  It supports my hair album stalking habit, lol!

I have a new addition below (Its a comparison picture - I :heart2:comparison photos!)  One year of growth can do the hair good ladies!!!  Anyone else willing to testify?


----------



## serenity326 (Jan 21, 2009)

E. Princess said:


> *A Favorite Pin Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow - these are outRAGEOUSLY gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kurly K (Jan 22, 2009)

i am in love with this thread!!!

my siggy is mine for now


----------



## SimpleBrooklyn (Jan 23, 2009)

E. Princess said:


> *A Favorite Pin Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleBrooklyn (Jan 23, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> Yep - but TRUST - it was done at a salon! I DEFINITELY could not have achieved these results at home!
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the compliments! This is one of my favorite threads - I LOVE a good hair picture... It supports my hair album stalking habit, lol!
> 
> I have a new addition below (Its a comparison picture - I :heart2:comparison photos!) One year of growth can do the hair good ladies!!! Anyone else willing to testify?


 OMG...I wish  HOw many months were the comparisons (not just time natural, but since last perm)
Lovely hair


----------



## Odd One (Jan 23, 2009)

This whole thread is CRIMINAL.  *FAINTS*

but it's motivating, i wanna be a criminal TOO!


----------



## serenity326 (Jan 31, 2009)

SimpleBrooklyn said:


> OMG...I wish HOw many months were the comparisons (not just time natural, but since last perm)
> Lovely hair


 
The pics on the left were taken December 2007/January 2008 (one year and a half natural), and the pic on the right is December 2008 (two and a half years natural).  I had my last relaxer in June 2006.

Hope that was helpful.  Once I got past the 1 1/2 year mark, it seems like my hair all of a sudden started growing quicker, though I know it is just the weight of my hair making it seem longer (when its short your hair grows up or out, not down).

Any more pics ladies?


----------



## neonbright (Jan 31, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> i am in love with this thread!!!
> 
> my siggy is mine for now



Kurly I love your hair in your sig....


----------



## E. Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

SimpleBrooklyn said:


> E. Princess said:
> 
> 
> > *A Favorite Pin
> ...


----------



## Lioness (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful hair everyone! I don't have any pics to upload... but I will soon post new pics


----------



## chartys08 (Jan 31, 2009)

Everyone hair is so beautiful, I can't wait until I can post some comparison pics.


----------



## HKKelly (Jan 31, 2009)

choconillaprincess said:


> I know _I _look extra retarded but i love how vibrant my hair looked this night!


 
Love your eye makeup and you're right...your hair color is gorgeous!  I love redheads!


----------



## theprototype (Feb 2, 2009)

My ends were ratty, but I had some shine. This was a couple of years back.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## KhandiB (Mar 11, 2009)

I get the most comps on these pics.. most are pretty old











http://public.fotki.com/khandi/blasts_from_the_past/dec05.html


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 11, 2009)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't get this any bigger, but I just love when I got my hair this long with a stretch I did in 2004. I heart you hair lol!!!!


----------



## xosha1 (Mar 11, 2009)

My socks are officially blown off!  You all have some lovely hair!


----------



## serenity326 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bumping...  Any new pics, ladies?


----------



## exubah (Mar 22, 2009)

10 weeks post after a DC and rollerset


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 22, 2009)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one



whoa


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG these photos are beautiful!!! Too many to quote. Here's my favorite.


----------



## empressri (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Urban (Mar 23, 2009)

Wowza @ this entire thread!


----------



## Tyra (Mar 23, 2009)

empressri said:


>


 I* don't have any to post yet.*
*But these are by far my favorite. And I'm not just saying that 'cause it the last post. I looked at all of the beautiful pics the ladies posted and I love these.*


----------



## Mertzy (Jun 2, 2009)

Bumping... I HAD to dig this out the crates. it's inspiring!!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 3, 2009)

Two of my favorite styles, there's more in my fotki.


----------



## swalker31 (Jun 3, 2009)

crimsonvixen said:


> Here is a recent one


 
Ms. Crimsonvixen, prepare to be photo stalked.  Your hair is maaarrrveeloous Daarrling!!!!!


----------



## swalker31 (Jun 3, 2009)

sxyhairfetish said:


>


 
Hey Ms. Fetish, 
Did you do this yourself??? If so, please give a tutorial! It rocks girlie!!


----------



## delitefulmane (Jun 3, 2009)

I just wanna say      !!!Ladies your hair :Copy of 2cool:!! 
I think I can contribute!! Here's one for ya!


----------



## Mertzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Everyone's hair is georgous.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 3, 2009)

delitefulmane said:


> I just wanna say   !!!Ladies your hair :Copy of 2cool:!!
> I think I can contribute!! Here's one for ya!


 
OT: I love that shirt you are wearing!  I saw it at the mall yesterday and almost bought it. I may go back and get it now. It looks good on you!


----------



## fyb87 (Jun 3, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites!  Not sure why they are coming up so small.  They aren't small when I click on them on my computer!  Sorry.  They are from my fotki.

Before my Nov '07 Hair Cut (8 inches) and color. I'm in the Pink shirt!


Day of the Hair Show and My hair Cut and new color


Natural Style with New Cut


Twist out from old Wash-n-go May '09


----------



## Lucie (Jun 3, 2009)

Excuse the ashy elbows.


----------



## Mertzy (Jul 17, 2009)

Bumping........


----------



## Neith (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't compete... but







Maybe when it grows out some I could be produce jaw dropping pics, like so many of you 
​


----------



## Odd One (Jul 23, 2009)

fell in love with this thread AGAIN! :GRIN:


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 23, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


>


 
Those drop curls look yummy!


----------



## Ladybug33 (Jul 23, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Pooks (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful heads to behold all thru this thread!  Keep it goin girls!!


----------



## wish4length (Jul 23, 2009)

I had to hurry up and come to the end of this thread before I got distracted! Here is mine. It isn't "long" but I like the way it falls in this pic for some reason....




Okay, now I'm off to check out everyone else's pic??


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Jul 23, 2009)

My best hair day when my hair was straightened... (from Dec 08)


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Aug 19, 2009)

Tear...tear...one day I will officially post a pic in this jaw dropping gallery of absolutely gorgeous hair...One Day!!!


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 19, 2009)

The first pic was taken after I got it cut into a style back in 2007 and the second was taken June of last year. I can't wait until my stretch is over so I can take more


----------



## cmbodley (Aug 20, 2009)

all of this is just too much I feel a panic attack coming on love me some hair


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 20, 2009)

FlaSunshine said:


> Tear...tear...one day I will officially post a pic in this jaw dropping gallery of absolutely gorgeous hair...One Day!!!


 
My sentiments, exactly!


----------



## Taina (Aug 20, 2009)

There are like 5 years ago, before i made my first big chop. I was relaxed then

And i just LOOOVE how the wind turned out my hair in the last picture


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 20, 2009)

this one for the bun and color lol





this one for best weave









this one best curls... they held for like 3 days wtf and i can't remember how i did it





this one best color





this one best pony





this one best length pic...





ok i'm done...
dont ask me why i can't get it together now lol


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Excuse the ashy elbows.




Sak ap fet?!   I really love your hair...and it seems we are the same hair type. What is you regimen! Gorgeous hair!


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 20, 2009)

my contribution. my hair over the last year

b4 my second bc may 08





straightened after bc





july 08 after trim
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk78/haitiancurlyq/Progress in the 08/IMG_1644.jpg

setback i January..my hair had grown back to the previous length but i cut it back to this after breakage from medication


----------



## NikStarrr (Aug 20, 2009)

This is like my best braidout ever.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 20, 2009)

NikStar said:


> This is like my best braidout ever.


 
OMG!!!! 

Girl, you better STOP! I am about to pass out over here!!!!!!


----------



## Taina (Aug 20, 2009)

NikStar said:


> This is like my best braidout ever.



OMG your hair is soo beautiful. Stalking you at your Fotki


----------



## The Girl (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice additions ladies.  I have been too lazy with my hair. I have been ponytailing it up.  Once I get my new flat iron and starighten maybe I will add to this thread but you all already got it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2009)

NikStar said:


> This is like my best braidout ever.


Wow...just beautiful


----------



## KynniB (Aug 25, 2009)

NikStar said:


> This is like my best braidout ever.



Ok i need to know how this was done. Products, how many braids, air dry or blow dry?


----------



## LoveisYou (Aug 25, 2009)

Nikstar you're doing the da*m thing in that photo


----------



## Finally Free (Aug 25, 2009)

NikStar said:


> This is like my best braidout ever.




AWESOME BRAIDOUT!!! Best i've seen yet!!!


----------



## Finally Free (Aug 25, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Excuse the ashy elbows.



LULU...Your hair is BEE-U-TEE-FULLLL!!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 25, 2009)

I have hair envy.  I WANT MY DAUGHTER"S HAIR! It's so thick and strong, the shrinkage effect is divine.  In the past few months since I figured out her perfect regimen, I love doing her hair.  I put it in pony tails just so I can do it everyday.


----------



## cmbodley (Aug 25, 2009)

your baby's hair is beautiful how cute she already has a regimen. If only all of us had started that young with a true regimen vs grease


----------



## Harina (Aug 25, 2009)

SuperNova said:


> I have hair envy.  I WANT MY DAUGHTER"S HAIR! It's so thick and strong, the shrinkage effect is divine.  In the past few months since I figured out her perfect regimen, I love doing her hair.  I put it in pony tails just so I can do it everyday.



Your daughter's hair is gorge! I love the twists/braidout! What's her hair type?  What products do you use on?


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 25, 2009)

Your daughter's hair is beautiful


----------



## robot. (Aug 25, 2009)

*collects fotki links*


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Aug 25, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> Here is my favorite!!!! Q


 
WOW!!! Gorgeous Hair!!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 25, 2009)

cmbodley said:


> your baby's hair is beautiful how cute she already has a regimen. If only all of us had started that young with a true regimen vs grease


 
I know right.  I might still be natural if I weren't so addicted to this creamy crack.  lol  I have NO clue what my natural hair is like.



Riverrock said:


> Your daughter's hair is gorge! I love the twists/braidout! What's her hair type?  What products do you use on?


Thanks.  I use kids organics shea butter detangler, qp elasta feels like silk, qp elasta mango butter, just started suave humectant shampoo and condish and her hair loves it.  I don't use everything on her hair at once, I use based upon what her hair needs at the time of styling.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's mine.  It's a TwistnCurl from late June 2009 (ab 1 month before I did my BC).  I can't wait until my hair gets length back.  It was about BSL in this pic...

Click pic to see larger


----------



## brnz271 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's my best picture. This picture is very recent it is was taken last Saturday. It's freshly relaxed, trimmed and straightened.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 25, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Here's mine.  It's a TwistnCurl from late June 2009 (ab 1 month before I did my BC).  I can't wait until my hair gets length back.  It was about BSL in this pic...
> 
> Click pic to see larger



ur hair is so pretty... and your nose and dimples are sooo cute


----------



## Dragone (Aug 25, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Here's mine.  It's a TwistnCurl from late June 2009 (ab 1 month before I did my BC).  I can't wait until my hair gets length back.  It was about BSL in this pic...
> 
> Click pic to see larger




You and you hair are GORGEOUS


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow!!! You guys have some perdy hair!

A few of my faves...

I've been bunning alot lately.  











Wash and go (July 09)





Blowdried and flatironed at the salon (May 09)


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## camilla (Nov 16, 2009)

here are mine from start  to current about two inches to bsl when stretched I LOVE waves


----------



## camilla (Nov 16, 2009)

empressri said:


>


 _ I AM IN NEW YAWK 2 COMING FOR THAT HAIR_
_ALL FAB_


----------



## Lei*Lei (Nov 16, 2009)

I was having a pretty good hair day this day LOL


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm trying to get the hang of this self photographed hair....


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 16, 2009)

loved the shine here





one of my best braid outs


----------



## Auburn (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## kami11213 (Nov 16, 2009)

crlsweetie912 said:


>


 
I love these curls, very pretty


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Kami I'm lovin that shine! 

Here are some of me from this Saturday, fresh from the salon (after a shampoo/DC/wet wrap/trim/flat iron).






















*Sigh* if only that paid-for swang and softness could last forever...


----------



## toyagurl (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## washize (Nov 17, 2009)

TOO MUCH HAIR PORN!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Lyoness (Nov 17, 2009)

A few from me..


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 17, 2009)

My.2nd.wash-n-go.after.my.BKT


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 17, 2009)

Excuse the size and my big janky smile at the time...this was like, 3 years ago, but my hair was doin really well.


----------



## TWest905 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow!  Everyone's hair pic looks absolutely beautiful.  LOL  I can't post any pics.  All I have is thin, trying to rehabilitate my poe hair pics.  Pray for me y'all!


----------



## djanae (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, these pics are def not the longest my hair has been, but these are all the_ healthiest_ it has looked (all taken since joining this board)

These are official transitioning pics from earlier this year, the updo is just a bigger version of my siggy lol

the straight pic is after my first henna treatment (and the remnants of a dye job from several months earlier). 


















After my big chop, first time straightened - my hair was looking mighty thick! All the color was cut out. Excites me for the future when I get some more length! 








Here's my hair the day of my big chop (beg of Oct)












Can't wait to get to the great lengths many of you other ladies are sporting!


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 18, 2009)

Gorgeous hair ladies


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 18, 2009)

*this thread is the best!*​


----------



## camilla (Nov 18, 2009)

bumping...COME ON AS MANY MEMBERS UP IN HERE!!!! get your post/pics on


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## Truth (Nov 19, 2009)

Ahhhh my afternoon dosage of hair porn.. *lites cig* ..I needed that... 

Guess ill show my mane.. I dont have many good hair days so..

Pressed!!!






Pincurls





I was soooooo feelin the ecostyler this day..






3 months after my BC I blew it out...





Serious shrunken fro...I hate the way I look, but I love that fro..






 ...


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Dec 9, 2009)

When I grow up I wanna be like ya'll   I get so excited when I see all that hair a flowin...whew!!!


----------



## twists (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm apologizing in advance for the face :/ lol...This was taken by me when I having a grand ol' time taking pics right after I took my hair out of braids...I just liked the curlyness


----------



## Bene (Dec 9, 2009)

I posted these in another thread, but since I don't straighten very often (and I'm so happy with how it turned out), I'll pat myself on the back and show off some more 




 

 



Such a big difference from my normal hair (in sig).


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Dec 9, 2009)

I just have a little hair porn but I wanted to post them anyway.


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bumping for more porn


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 20, 2010)

quick flat iron...(not good at them..)


----------



## NJoy (Jan 20, 2010)

choconillaprincess said:


> I know _I _look extra retarded but i love how vibrant my hair looked this night!


 
Choconilla!!  Wow!!!  Girl, that is HOT!!  I love it!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Wash and go (July 09)



Imma need you to wear your hair like this forever and always, just gorgeous!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 20, 2010)

serenity326 said:


> Most recent pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NJoy (Jan 20, 2010)

Profile pic is all I have for now. Nothing compared to what I've been seeing on this thread. Keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## Spiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Profile pic is all I have for now. Nothing compared to what I've been seeing on this thread. Keep 'em coming ladies!



It looks so lovely and shiny. I wish there were such a thing as a virtual e-swang.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 20, 2010)

lilamae said:


> i love this forum..okay here are a few of my favs


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 20, 2010)

The only one I have recently is my siggy pic. See below. By the way, beautiful hair ladies.


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 20, 2010)

SparklingFlame said:


> I am so hating on you right now!!!
> 
> This pic right here is not my favorite but it got the most comments on my fotki:
> 
> ...


----------



## SVT (Jan 21, 2010)

I have old pics.

2005? flat ironed:

2004? WNG:

2003 loosed hair from pony:


----------



## NJoy (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 21, 2010)

SVT said:


> I have old pics.
> 
> 2005? flat ironed:
> 
> ...




FINALLY!!!
Very pretty


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 21, 2010)

I forgot how much I love this thread. Fabulous hair ladies!


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice hairstyles!!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## MizzBrit (Jul 20, 2010)

wow im having serious hair envy..here are some of mines



wet hair







ponytail






puff











afro


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2010)

I got my hair porn fix for the night


----------



## jenaccess (Aug 19, 2010)

This is when my hair was at its several years ago. I had just put a Affirm Fiberguard relaxer in my hair that was previously all natural. My Hair was nic, thick with nice healthy thick ends. I loved my hair it just wasn't as long as I desired to be.


----------



## jenaccess (Aug 19, 2010)

I need to learn how to post pictures


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are a few of mine this is after I got my Amika :yum:










A color I got by accident and a FARS (Fake A** Rollerset)


----------



## e.lauren (Aug 19, 2010)

Ignore my face in the first couple pictures .. I was young lol.






 <-- this is here because this was when I never wore my natural hair out in styles. I didnt know what I had. This twistout looks almost twice as long as my twistouts look now and my hair stretched is SL. I have no idea how long it was here. FRESHMAN YEAR OF HS 






 this was also freshie year of HS. knowing how my hair behaves i could KICK myself. My hair had to have been full SL 






 this is from last year after I colored my hair = ]. I just love this fro lol






 bantu knot out ( of course it has never come out this well since then )






 last week with a twistout. I pushed the side up with a hair comb.. From this angle it looks like a ponytail ( I WISH )


----------



## jenaccess (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is my picture. I finally got the hang of posting pictures I do believe.


----------



## jenaccess (Aug 19, 2010)

I didn't mean to make it so big.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

anymore lovely ladies like to share?


----------



## Beautiful_Army87 (Aug 20, 2010)

I MISS THAT BUN





THAT ONE TWO!





I LOVED THE WAY IT LOOKED AND FELT BACK THEM


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Ladies! GREAT HAIR!!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Aug 21, 2010)

rockin my puff





fresh cowash





not the best but it looks nice n thick here after blowing it out (my current length as of 2 days ago lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

Let's see it ladies!


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 23, 2010)

oh  my  

Lemme go ahead and subscribe to this thread now LOL


----------



## Incognitus (Jul 11, 2013)

for more pics...


----------



## HighAspirations (Jul 11, 2013)

My hair as it was for prom!


----------



## havilland (Jul 12, 2013)

This is a nice bump!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2015)

Bumping for 2015 hair pics


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 26, 2015)

Conditioner only wash and go when I was still natural



My fave wash and go



Braidout on natural hair



twist and curl on natural hair




I notice something from looking back at pics. I was more adventurous with my hair when I was natural. I did more to my hair and had more hair successes with my natural hair. Now all I can do is put it in a bun straighten it or wash and go.


----------



## beauti (Nov 8, 2015)

*Let's keep this going ladies! 
These are pics from the summer

*


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2015)

After looking through this thread and clicking on some of the members profiles, I realized there are ALOT of  members here that are lurkers, lol. I always thought the lack of participation was due to lack of renewals and new memberships.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2016)

for 2016!!!!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 14, 2016)

The first wash and go where I felt it was a good length even with the skrinkage


----------



## Janet' (Mar 14, 2016)

ResultsMayVary said:


> The first wash and go where I felt it was a good length even with the skrinkage



PRETTY!!!!


----------

